# my new 90gallon peacock setup suggestions welcome



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

Here is my new 90 gallon got off craigslist 4 weeks ago for $300. It came with a black cabinet stand, 90 gallon with black acrylic..black background, 1 rena xpl, 100lb of crushed coral, rocks and a temp tec 300w heater. I went out and bought another rena xpl because I new one wouldn't be quite enough. I was thinking about changing that heater out and maybe getting 2 heaters probably 200w. Are there any inline heaters you would recommend? Would they hinder the flow/filtration? Most importantly is there any way to cover up those ugly rena intakes? Probably cannot make a background since it's full and in a apartment complex. Do they at least make black intake tubing to match the back ground? It is hideous lol. One more question...Since I am stocking Peacock/Hap, will I really need anymore rock work? I had a Demasoni/yellow lab tank in the past that had a ridiculous amount; however, I was led to believe that with haps/peacocks you didn't have to go crazy with rocks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The only in-line heater I know of is the Hydor ETH. You'd need to check if it will work with your particular filter hoses, I think the only problem is ribbed hoses though. I use the 200W model on a 75g tank and it is sufficient for maintaining that tank.

You can always use black Krylon Fusion for plastic spray paint to paint the intakes but you'll have to wait a couple days after painting the parts before using them in the tank. Other people have used Plasti Dip for the same purpose.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

so do i need 2 inline heaters since I have a can on each side of the tank? 
I might let my tank settle for a few months to become more stable before I use the Krylon fusion on the intakes. My assumption would be to switch the bio-media from the side that I paint and put it in the other can filter while the paint cures for several days...then rinse repeat. Is this sound logic.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The wattages are fairly high...I have only one on each tank even though I have 2 canisters. And yes they won't work with every canister because the heater fits into the hose.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

I also thought of getting 2 200w rena smart filters from ebay. They are black around 13inches long and can be used as the intake. That way it kills 2 birds with one stone. However the intake will only go down around 1/2 of the tank depth...will that matter?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It would not be ideal.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

what is not ideal the intake only going between 1/2 to 2/3 distance of the tank? They will be around 3-4 inches shorter with the smart heaters.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

To set up a complete sweep of the tank you want your intakes closer to the bottom.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

If you are looking for an inline heater, Rena makes them. They are designed for Rena filters but can be used on other brands. It takes the place of your intake tube and its already black. I have one on my XP3 canister. It also assures the water is thoroughly heated.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

You can easily and cheaply hide the ugly tubing by getting some black plastic wire looms from an auto parts store to put over the existing tubing to hide it. It just slips over. I used this stuff on one of my tanks and it works great.


----------

